# Show us your rig



## JEFFK

Bought a new rig this year and thought I'd show ya'll what I got. 2007 Keystone Laredo 31fter. Upgraded from a 26 BH to the new adult style coach. Camped two times already this year, cold but comfortable in the new digs. What's your rig look like??  


















Hope this works!!! SUCCESS!!!


----------



## ckhanna

Very nice, I just bought an 07 Jayco Jayflight 29bhs. I will try and get pictures on here tonight. Got a huge itch to get camping :corkysm55


----------



## ckhanna

Here is mine!!


----------



## tangleknot

Congrats on your new rigs, they look great!

Here's a pic of our set up. The pic is a few years old but we're still using the same truck, camper, boat, etc. We've been extremely happy with everything.


----------



## kroppe

Congrats on the new rigs folks. Here's our 2004 Cardinal. Love it. We are taking it from PA to Yellowstone and back this summer. Can't wait.


----------



## ckhanna

Nice rigs everyone. Hope to catch up with you all sometime in a campground. It has to be white nuckle pulling a 5th Wheel and a boat!!!:yikes:


----------



## Evan

I have to wait to post a pic of mine when I get it back......sent it back to the factory last fall, had dry rot in the front ceiling....guess it's all fixed, just have to come up w/ the $250 my dealer is charging me for a "pick up" fee:rant: Even though I told him "I" would drive down and retrieve it when it was done.....I'm not happy, would like it back, but, am gonna let him set for a while waiting for his money, better to keep it in my pocket for a few more week's than in his.

We have a 2003 Sportsman 30 quad bunk, works great w/ the 3 kids Wish we would have gotten a slide out but oh well, next camper


----------



## ckhanna

Boy, I would think for $250, I would want my trailer in my driveway and not the dealerships. I hate them having anything of mine.


----------



## glockman55

Here is mine, again!


----------



## glockman55

ckhanna said:


> Nice rigs everyone. Hope to catch up with you all sometime in a campground. It has to be white nuckle pulling a 5th Wheel and a boat!!!:yikes:


Only when you've got to back up.:lol:


----------



## POLARBEAR

Here is my 34' coachman tt. It has a 12' slide out. One of the first to come out with them and It has a 6'10" cieling to accomadate me.  

The pic was taken in missouri durring deer season. Pretty fair deer camp. lol


----------



## JEFFK

Evan,
I hope it wasn't a GRV dealer who's making you pay that fee?!?!

Guy's, 
we should plan a MS camp outing one weekend this season some place mid point based on where everyone lives. Me, I camp alot at Algonac State park, one hour from my driveway to the park. What do ya think??


----------



## 1cast

Here's mine 1998 Coachmen Royal 32ft


----------



## Evan

JEFFK

Nah, never bought anything from them.....a dealer outta Muskegon.....gonna call and have a few more words w/ the guy tomorrow.


----------



## ckhanna

I think it would be fun to someday organize a MS Camping weekend!!!


----------



## Gilbey

Question for ya Jeff! How tall are those 5th wheels? Only reason I ask is that I've been looking at a rig like that one or at least thinking about it, and my garage has 10' doors. Would a 5th wheel fit in ok with the higher stature?

Nice rig!

I've got a 29' which is 31 1/2' long with the nose, and it JUST fits into my 32x48. Won't consider a 5th unless it fits. Hate what the sun light does to all the toys.


----------



## hungry hunter




----------



## ckhanna

OK, now I will have to report you to the POLICE Hungry Hunter!! I didn't give you permission to take a picture of my old camper!!!


----------



## JEFFK

Wow, that's cool!!!! Where do I get one!!!


----------



## Fishcapades

I wonder how it would hold up being pulled down the e-way at 70 miles per hour???????? LOL


----------

